#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Even voorstellen: Drive-in show Timescape

## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

ik ben nu een tijdje actief op dit forum en weet nu hoe ik foto's kan hosten en dus ook op dit forum kan plaatsen. Daarom in dit topic even in het kort voorstellen, drive-in show Timescape. 

Onze standaardopstelling bij bruiloften e.d.:


Ondertussen zit er tussen de "poten" van de tafel een zeiltje, waardoor je er niet meer zo doorheen kijkt, te zien op deze foto, gemaakt bij de koninginnenacht in Hoeven:


Sfeerfoto van koninginnenacht 2003 in Hoeven:


En op deze foto bij 't Venneke (Hoeven) bij optreden van Grad Damen:


Onze tafel is multi inzetbaar, ook bij kleine locaties of als verhuurset met alleen mixer, cd-speler, versterkerrack:


Zo ziet het er aan de bovenkant uit:


Ook wordt de normale opstelling regelmatig uitgebreid met een grotere geluiddsset, we hebben de JBL zoals boven te zien is dubbel, zie onderstaande foto. Ook wordt er regelmatig een grote lichtshow geplaatst bij dixo's e.d. Onderstaande foto is bij 't Tapperijke in Hoeven met Oud en Nieuw:



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>Graag jullie reacties !!!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Joris Martens

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## CyberNBD

Kijk, dat ziet er nou es netjes en verzorgd uit <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>
Welkom op het forum zou ik zo zeggen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Hmm typisch dat ik je niet ergens ben tegengekomen! Ik woon zelf in Etten-Leur en heb nogal wat vrienden in Hoeven waardoor ik wel eens daar ben. Maar t ziet er allemaal erg netjes uit hoor, hoe koppen je die schuine delen van je discobar precies aan elkaar?

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## musicjohn

Zo, dat ziet er keurig uit. Ook twee Martin MX-4's zo te zien? In ieder geval genoeg parren <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Jammer genoeg heb ik het wat geluid betreft niet zo op JBL. De dagen dat zij goed klinkend spul maakten zijn helaas lang vervlogen. Maar dan, voor drive-in werk zijn ze wellicht uitermate geschikt. Ik zit zelf in het 'live' gebeuren en daar vind ik JBL niet geschikt voor (is een *MENING* die afhankelijk is van *SMAAK* en dus geen verwijt).

Leuke foto's hoor, en zo te zien hebben jullie geen gebrek aan belangstelling!

Ga zo door !!!



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...  Maria Magdalena... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo Jasper,

als ik me niet vergis in wie jij bent zijn wij elkaar al weleens tegengekomen. was dat niet op een zeker examenfeest in Rucphen waar het bedrijf waar jij werkt het PA neergezet had en wij afwisselend draaiden?
Die schuine delen liggen op de "poot-flightcases" en zijn aan de onderkant met normale koffersluitingen aan elkaar gemaakt.

Musicjohn, voor de drive-in bevallen ze wat ons betreft uitstekend. Qua klank, maar zeker ook qua handelbaarheid. Je laadt ze in je eentje in en uit de aanhanger en zet de top ook gemakkelijk in je eentje op het pijpje. 

Groeten, Joris Martens

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## -Aart-

Ziet er erg leuk uit dat meubel. 
Handig dat het in diverse opstellingen te gebruiken is.. Dat zorgt hier voor de nodige inspiratie  :Smile: .

Het ziet er verder ook netjes uit.

----------


## goldsound

Mooie opstelling!

Wat ik erg mooi vind is dat truss-statief onder de topkast.

Keep on the good work<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Goldsound

Jippie, binnenkort DIGAMS

----------


## timescape

He allemaal,

dank voor de lovende woorden, en Aart : Inspiratie is toch geen kopieeratie he ? <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Groeten, Jeroen

Niks meer aan doen...

----------


## Fritz

Mijn complimenten! Leuke shows en een prachtig meubel!

Fritz, Fritz-Events

----------


## nicovwijk

Hey!
Ziet er zekerz netjes uit, goed verzorgd enzo...
Bij de 1e foto dacht ik ohw ***, weer een super kleine drive-inn.
Maar de rest van de foto's maakte alles goed...

Ik zie trouwens dat je een paar martin mx4 hebt, en ik zie alleen een dj-minlge... Waar stuur je ze mee aan dan???

Groeten Nico

Groeten Nico

----------


## Michael

Mischien leuk als alle drive-ins die hier op het forum zitten dit doen hebben we weer wat leuks om te bekijken vind het altijd erg leuk zo'n posts. Zal van mij ook nog voor het eidne van de maand foto's van de drive-in posten.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Hallo Jasper,
> 
> als ik me niet vergis in wie jij bent zijn wij elkaar al weleens tegengekomen. was dat niet op een zeker examenfeest in Rucphen waar het bedrijf waar jij werkt het PA neergezet had en wij afwisselend draaiden?
> Die schuine delen liggen op de "poot-flightcases" en zijn aan de onderkant met normale koffersluitingen aan elkaar gemaakt.



Dat zou wel eens heel goed kunnen ja, amai daar heb ik nog hele slechte ervaringen aan overgehouden maar dat had gelukkig niets te maken met licht / geluid  :Smile: . Nogal wat verbeterd aan jullie meubel dan? Want voor zover ik me kan herinneren hadden jullie deze setup toen nog echt niet. Was trouwens wel een geslaagd feestje, we moeten GJ nog eens overhalen dat te herhalen hé, maar dan ga ik wel LJ'en ipv draaien. Kan me eigenlijk niet meer herinneren wat voor set ik toen gedraaid heb, alleen dat ik vroeger thuis was dan de bedoeling wat haha  :Smile: 

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## timescape

Hee Jasper,

was idd een ruig feestje toen, maar hoezo voor jou minder geslaagd dan ? Ziek gezopen ofzo ? 

Nico :
wij hebben zelf 2 MX-4en, en meestal worden er hier 2 of 4 van bijgehuurd. (Samen met een collega hebben we er 6 gekocht zeg maar, hij 4, wij 2.) Die collega heeft gelijk een freekie erbij gekocht, en die mogen we dan weer voor een gunstige prijs huren. Zelf zijn we nu (op ons gemak) op zoek naar een controller. Als je de andere forums ook een beetje volgt, ben je hier vast al wel meer over tegengekomen. Het zal waarschijnlijk LightJockey worden, met het oog op uitbreiding van de lichtset, maar ook wegens bedieningsgemak. Op de foto waarop de mingle te zien is, staan we op een bruiloftje te draaien, en aangezien scans e.d. niet in ons standaard pakket zitten, huren we dan uiteraard ook geen controller in.
Op de laatste foto kun je zien dat rechts naast ons meubel nog een kist staat, die op de andere foto's niet staat, (op de 2e ook ja, maar daar zie je hem niet zo goed), hierin zit dan dus de freekie. 
Zeg nou niet : grote kist voor een freekie, hij moet op hoogte staan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Hoop dat een en ander weer duidelijk is ? 
Groeten Jeroen

Niks meer aan doen...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> was idd een ruig feestje toen, maar hoezo voor jou minder geslaagd dan ? Ziek gezopen ofzo ?



Neu maar ik ga d'r verder ook maar niet op in <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>. Dat was toen toch die Master set die we daar hadden neergezet? Met die kooi die iedereen zo te gek vond, jaaa dat was wel leuk opgezet, jammer dat ik er met het bouwen / breken niet bij kon zijn alleen.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## R. den Ridder

Heej,

Nou zie ik die set van jullie ook eens helemaal zeg, maar uitermate mooi hoor, dan valt dat discobarretje van ons nogal in het niet zeg, wist trouwens niet dat jullie zo'n grote JBL-set hadden, moet zeker klappen...dan moeten wij ook maar eens aan de slag gaan met de nieuwe set..na de laser, de moving heads, de.....en ga zo maar door. 'tzal er wel nooit van komen.

Dixobar is errug mooi, lijkt een beetje op die van die gozers die ook wel eens bij Jaap in Zundert staan (dit is een compliment-vindt ik ook zo'n megamooie bar)....en dan ook nog eens zo'n mooie sirene in 't Tapperijke <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, maar zeker die vlag achter de dixobar bevalt me wel <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Moet toch binnenkort eens komen kijken als jullie weer eens in de buurt van Zundert draaien, laatste keer dat ik dat gedaan had was met een kapotte skytracer in de achtertuin jaren geleden...

hoe hadden jullie die truss in hoeven trouwens gevlogen? met handtakels of gedeadhanged ofzo?

groeten,
Bams

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Ha Bams,

die truss in Hoeven, tsja, we hadden het liefst een paar takels daar weggehangen, maar dat liet het budget van de organisatie niet toe. Wij wilden toch graag dat licht hangen en hebben toen in overleg de truss met steels aan de balken gehangen. Dus al het licht er bovenin geknoopt... Gelukkig hadden ze daar zo'n heftruck met een werkbak die ze gebruikten om de hal aan te kleden, die kregen we zo lang als we hem nodig hadden tot onze beschikking. Dus daar hielpen ze ons wel mee!
Overigens is het altijd weer mooi de reacties van de mensen te horen die zo'n feest organiseren, in dit geval het Hoevens oranjecomité. Dat zijn allemaal van die gasten waarvoor het gemiddeld 25 jaar geleden is dat ze een dixolicht van dichtbij gezien hebben, dan kom je daar aan en zeg wij willen graag zus en zo spullen weghangen, krijg je eerst reacties van; "is dat nou wel nodig, of wij hebben toch al prikkabels weggehangen" Altijd lachen. En als het er dan eenmaal hangt staan ze er met zijn allen een kwartier naar te kijken omdat ze het dan toch wel tof vinden !! Gewoon op zo'n buurtfeest zoveeel discolampen, hahahaha. Lachûh.

En jasper,





> citaat: Nogal wat verbeterd aan jullie meubel dan? Want voor zover ik me kan herinneren hadden jullie deze setup toen nog echt niet.



Inderdaad, toen hadden we ons oude meubel nog, maar als je goed nadenkt over hoe het er toen uitzag weet je nog dat de organisatie van dat feest zo'n mooi podium van kuubskisten gebouwd had!!

Toen hadden wij dit meubel nog:



Groeten, Joris Martens


**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Jup ik weet t weer  :Smile: 

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> die truss in Hoeven, tsja, we hadden het liefst een paar takels daar weggehangen, maar dat liet het budget van de organisatie niet toe.



Hallo Joris,
die opgehangen truss bij K'nacht in Hoeven is goed zichtbaar, en een echte verandeming naast al die 'statieven-in-de-weg' foto's.
Compliment!
Enne budget? 
Volgens mij kost een handtakel heel wat minder dan een statief met een gelijk hefvermogen.
... Overigens 
... heb je überhaupt wel eens statieven gezien met hefvermogens van 500kg of 1000kg?  :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Uiteraard moet het kunnen/passen/mogen in het bouwwerk, maar ik denk dat het ophangen van een truss (rigging) ook in de dixoscene op termijn steeds vaker zal voorkomen, net zoals dat in de R'n'R en bijvoorbeeld standbouw is gebeurd.
Al was het maar om die statieven niet telkens te overbelasten.... 
en niet over de stabilisatoren en poten ervan te struikelen.
Als laatste ... die JBL-kast op een stukje truss+hoekstuk is dat een beetje stabiel? 
Het lijkt mij nogal erg makkelijk om te kunnen kukelen.

* Hisselökke!!!!!*

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

hè jammer, toch iemand die een kritische noot plaatst bij ons truss-speaker statief... 
Het zit zo, we waren in de schuur die foto's aan het maken toen we op het geweldige idee kwamen er een stukkie truss onder te zetten. Dit wordt door ons zo niet gebruikt, was inderdaad nogal onstabiel. We hebben er wel aan gedacht om op een standaard voetplaatje een pijpje te laten lassen zodat we de speaker stevig op de truss kunnen zetten. Alleen zouden we dan aan de onderzijde van de truss een grotere baseplate moeten hebben, en die hebben we (nog) niet, dus we werken er zo niet mee. Als we nu voor omroep e.d. alleen twee toppen gebruiken gaan ze gewoon op statief...

Rinus, hoe bedoel je dat van die takels, dat die minder kosten dan zware statieven? Die takels huren we nu altijd, die hebben we niet zelf. (Zit je er ook niet mee dat je dat allemaal moet laten keuren enzo... Kunnen voor die paar keer per jaar beter huren bij een goed bedrijf, heb je zeker goed spul!)
Van de ophanging van die truss bij koninginnennacht heb ik nog wel een detailfoto'tje:


Groeten, Joris Martens

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1. hè jammer, toch iemand die een kritische noot plaatst bij ons truss-speaker statief...  (...) was inderdaad nogal onstabiel. 
> 
> 2. We hebben er wel aan gedacht om op een standaard voetplaatje een pijpje te laten lassen zodat we de speaker stevig op de truss kunnen zetten. Alleen zouden we dan aan de onderzijde van de truss een grotere baseplate moeten hebben, en die hebben we (nog) niet,.. 
> 
> 3. hoe bedoel je dat van die takels, dat die minder kosten dan zware statieven? Die takels huren we nu altijd, die hebben we niet zelf. 
> 
> 4. (Zit je er ook niet mee dat je dat allemaal moet laten keuren enzo... Kunnen voor die paar keer per jaar beter huren bij een goed bedrijf, heb je zeker goed spul!)
> 
> 5. Van de ophanging van die truss bij koninginnennacht heb ik nog wel een detailfoto'tje: (...)



Hallo Joris,

1. Hebbik gelijk of niet?

2. Idee uit Frankrijk: 
neem een 80 a 100cm diameter ronde plaatstaal van 10mm dik. laat rondom op 4 plaatsen een handgreepruimte wegbranden/snijden. Las rondom die hele schijf-plaat een staaf 10 a 12mm-rondstaal = mooie afwerking en goede handgreep voor het rollen of dragen van die plaat (zwaar!).
In die plaat gaten boren en aan de onderzijde verzinken voor m12 verzonken kop-bouten. Die komen dan op de hartmaten van de truss-buizen in alle modellen die je hebt, om de half-conische couplers of mes/vork aansluitingen erop te kunnen monteren.
Vanwege de grote diameter en fors gewicht is dat ding dan behoorlijk stabiel zelf met een 3m truss er rechtopstaand, wat nog kan worden opgevoerd door er rondom palmbakken, theaterkluiten oid op te zetten.

3. vergelijk de prijs van een handtakel van 250kg hijsvermogen met 8m ketting met die van een statief van 150kg hefvermogen met een wind-uphoogte van 5m....
Of idem 500kg handtakel met 10m en 300kg statief met 7m...
Die takels zijn 1/4e tot 1/5e van de prijs van een statief! "Easy money" zou ik zeggen! En waarschijnlijk binnen 2 jaar terugverdiend plus onverslijtbaar in verhouding tot statieven. 

4. Waarom zou je de statieven NIET laten keuren en de takels wel? Zelfde funktie hoor! Zelfde Wettelijke Aansprakelijkheid!
Trouwens keuren kun je ook zelf doen. Zorg voor voldoende deskundigheid en dat scheelt jaarlijks gauw een leuke zak centen.

5. Beetje onduidelijk plaatje, gelukkig niet al te zware last en misschien zelfs een beetje "OEPS"!!!! 
(Zit er een harpsluiting bij in die bovenste basket, die de kous in de kabel - en dus de talurit - op openscheuren belast? Het lijkt wel zo, maar een onduidelijke foto, dus hopen dat ik ongelijk heb!)

* Hisselökke!!!!!*

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

ik wil hier eigenlijk geen rigging topic van maken dus bij deze mijn laatste reactie op het ophangen van de truss:
We hadden de hoogte van de hal verkeerd ingeschat en dus was de middelste steel eigenlijk te lang, daarom deze "dubbel" gebruikt. Dus steel om de HEA, daaraan een harp en aan diezelfde harp de te lange steel met beide uiteinden. Zo krijg je een lus, daaraan weer een harp en daaraan de steel die rond de truss gaat.
Een tekeningetje zegt meer dan 1000 woorden:


Ik denk dat ik al begrijp wat we fout gedaan hebben, een steel mag waarschijnlijk alleen aan de uiteinden aan een harp bevestigd worden, niet midden in de staalkabel, klopt dit?

Graag ook reacties over de drive-in show !!!

Groeten, Joris Martens

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> ik wil hier eigenlijk geen rigging topic van maken dus bij deze mijn laatste reactie op het ophangen van de truss:
> We hadden de hoogte van de hal verkeerd ingeschat en dus was de middelste steel eigenlijk te lang, daarom deze "dubbel" gebruikt. Dus steel om de HEA, daaraan een harp en aan diezelfde harp de te lange steel met beide uiteinden. Zo krijg je een lus, daaraan weer een harp en daaraan de steel die rond de truss gaat.
> 
> Ik denk dat ik al begrijp wat we fout gedaan hebben, een steel mag waarschijnlijk alleen aan de uiteinden aan een harp bevestigd worden, niet midden in de staalkabel, klopt dit?
> 
> Groeten, Joris Martens



Hallo Joris,
 je hebt gelijk we trekken dit rigging-gepraat naar het betreffende forum 
(zeg ik vol "broevaar", en hoop dat ik dat voor elkaar krijg...
Zo niet - hulp van de mod please!).

* Hisselökke!!!!!*

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

nog wel mensen reacties op de drive-in show?

Groeten, Joris Martens

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## Michael

eignlijk is er niet veel van te zeggen. Mooie drive-in met goede apparatuur. Niks op aan te merken. mischien daarom ook weinig reacties.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## T-Nuzz

Ziet er idd goed uit. Niks op aan te merken. Alleen ff een vraagje: Die delen met de apparatuur erin, gaat daar nog een deksel of iets dergelijks op? Of is daar die grote zwarte fc op foto 5 voor? aangezien er meerder lagen inzitten met sluitprofiel lijkt mij van wel?
Let the music play

----------


## timescape

Klopt, 

voor deze delen is de grote flightcase, is heel handig, want je laadt een paar kisten uit, beetje monteren en alles staat. 1 nadeeltje : kist is met zijn tweeen nog amper te tillen. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Maar goed...
Gegroet, Jeroen

Niks meer aan doen...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1 nadeeltje : kist is met zijn tweeen nog amper te tillen. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Maar goed...



Dan weegt ie dus 50kg, want de Arbowet verbiedt in Nederland het tillen van lasten van meer dan 25kg per persoon. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
Of je moet op strategische positie op de case een setje wielen kunnen aanbrengen of dito voor een steekwagentje.
En zijn er trappen: zorg voor tenminste 4 - goed aangebrachte -handgrepen zodat je dan zo'n ding met 4 man kan tillen.

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## Michael

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> 1 nadeeltje : kist is met zijn tweeen nog amper te tillen. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Maar goed...
> ...



ahhhh de arbowet <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Ik denk als elke drive-in show cq licht-geluidsbedrijf zich altijd aan de arbowet zou houden dan waren er al veeeeeeel minder bedrijfjes in deze branche. Ik zou er dan al geheid uitvliegen.

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

op die grote case zitten gelukkig 4 goede wielen. Alleen moet hij dan nog weleens in en uit de aanhanger getild worden. We hebben hem wel zo ge-maat-voerd dattie door ieder normale deur kan, dus geen dubbele deur nodig. Maar als we een trap tegenkomen moeten we hem toch echt even uithalen en de drie tafeldeeltjes stuk voor stuk naar boven leuren, want die kist krijg je dus echt nevers de trap niet op!

Groeten, Joris

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Joris,
hieruit begrijp ik dat jullie aan een vorm van powerliften doen!
Maar wat weegt ie nou echt? 
Daarvoor hebben we de objectieve eenheid kilogrammen afgesproken in Europa! 
Misschien komen jullie in aanmerking voor het 'Guinness Book of records'? In de categorie 'heaviest two-man handling' ofzo?
FF zonder dollen... 
voor een aanhanger kun je toch een rampje of een paar 'wiel-goten' maken?

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Rinus, 

dat kan inderdaad ja, en nog eens heel simpel ook, maar daar zijn we gewoon jammer genoeg nog niet aan toegekomen....<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> Maar het zal niet lang meer duren want nu kun je die kist in je eentje gewoon niet uit de aanhanger krijgen, en kun je dus ook niet alleen gaan draaien, wat we overigens toch al niet snel doen, maar dat terzijde.

Groeten, Joris

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## timescape

iemand het nummer van het Guinness Book of Records bij de hand ?

Niks meer aan doen...

----------


## MatthiasB

zeg jbl qsc entc... zou jij het erg vinden moest ik een disco meubel meken naar het model van de jouwe

niet zo een die je in stukken kan verdeelen een enkel stuk met een beetje veranderingen dat ze naar mijn goesting is

ik zoek al een tijd naar een tekening of model van meubel en dat is nou echt ideaal 

het zou dus zo een kwart cirkel zijn ook hoekig afgewerkt 

hopelijk krijg ik een positief antwoord anders zouk ik wel verder

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo Tascam,

wat mij betreft wel, volgens mij licht Zottegem ver genoeg van ons werkgebied om verwarring te voorkomen! Overigens zul je waarschijnlijk wel een andere "huisstijl" en dus kleur nemen dan wij gedaan hebben.
Ik kan je helaas niet aan een tekening van het meubel helpen, want mijn broer en ik hadden wat ideeën en zijn toen gewoon begonnen.

Groeten, Joris Martens

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## MatthiasB

had het al besproken met men maat waar ik samen een team probeer met te vormen

en het zou om hetzelfde model gaan uit een stuk volledig hout zonder stoffe bekleding en in het blauw met dus (simat) ons logo op in het licht blauw dus het zou eigenlijk juist de konstruktie van de hoekige kist zijn

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## timescape

Tascam, 

je vraagt er niet echt naar, maar hier dan toch : 
vooruit, mijn "toestemming" heb je, netjes dat je het vraagt. Maar goed, wanneer zouden wij moeten zien of dit ontwerp nu niet meer gebruikt word ? Voordat wij tot dit ontwerp kwamen, hebben we meerdere dingen geschetst, en ik moet zeggen; de mogelijkheden zijn natuurlijk net zo uitgebreid als je eigen fantasie ! Bedoel maar te zeggen : het is leuk dat onze tafel nagebouwd gaat worden (als het niet al te veel is), maar je kunt zoveel mooie ontwerpen zelf bedenken....

Maar ik voel me best vereerd dat onze tafel nu al een model geworden is hoor ! <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Jeroen


Niks meer aan doen...

----------


## MatthiasB

nu bedankt.

we hadden al lang iets in gedachten en was zowat hetzelfde als die van jullie maar dan rond en niet afgehoekt. nu dat rondt vonden we niet hoe je dat hout moest plooien en toen zag ik dit en nu met deze toestemming zullen we in de zomervakantie beginnen te boeuwen aan de kast

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Tascam,

nog effe een vraagje, denk je dat onze tafel niet rond is? Als je goed kijkt zie je dat als de "bovenbakken" naast elkaar liggen, ze een vloeiende lijn vormen.

Groeten, Joris

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## MatthiasB

aja nu je het zegt had het niet gezien dacht dat het hoekig was , maar hoe hebben jullie in ***snaam die planken zo rond gekregen????

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## timescape

zo, dan heb je zelf tenminste ook nog iets uitgezocht straks <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Niks meer aan doen...

----------


## Jan-Peter

Hey mannen van Tascam, misschien is het ook nog even de moeite waard om naar mijn meubel te kijken. Wellicht nog iets makkelijker te transporteren door alles op wielen te zetten. Hoef je geen zware kast van 50 kg (of meer) te tillen.



Bij het voorbeeld verscheen de foto niet dus hier dan even de URL
http://www.galaxy-disco.nl/images/maxi+border.JPG

Het is maar een idee hoor. Alles laten maken bij een flightcase bedrijf. Alle onderdelen kunnen we nu zo ook maar bij laten maken. Of het nu gaat om de 19-inch apparatuur racks, de driehoekbakken of de tussenbakken. Staat gewoon in de computer daar. We gaan hem misschien ook nog een keer in het zwart maken !


The Galaxy drive-in show is powered with an AD-sound system.

----------


## timescape

Mooie tafel jakobjan !

zeg, jij gebruikt LJ alleen voor dat licht, of ook nog wel eens voor een uitgebreiddere(?) show ? 
Zeker handig dat je die bakken zo bij kunt laten maken. Kan bij ons ook wel, maar dan wordt het toch weer opnieuw meten enz...

Groeten Jeroen


EDIT door de mod:  Geen gifjes in handtekeningen AUB

----------


## MatthiasB

ok ik bouw dus timscape na (juist het houten model)

aan de voorkant die het publiek ziet zou glas komen met daar onze bedrijfsnaam in gegraveerd (simat) en de rest van de bak komt in het fel blauw. alles word afgewerkt met effen l profielen en het hele gevaarte komt te rusten op 2 trus statieven die verlicht worden in het fluo blauw

wat komt erin:

links een gemini draaitafel in het midden de stageline mixer met vanboven de denon en vanonder een 2 de cd speler van jb de laders komen in hetzelfde gedeelte vanonder en dan recht is er plaats voor een 2 de mengtafeltje voor de behringer mixer en een roland en boss groovbox en de bekabeling mooi vanbinnen ingewerkt

er worden ook houdertjes voor lampjes voorzien en naast de draaitafel een bakje uit de mouse gesneden waar je de koptelefoon kan laten rusten en een kleiner vakje juist groot genoeg voor een drankje in te plaatsen 

en wat denken jullie ??

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Jan-Peter

> citaat:en een kleiner vakje juist groot genoeg voor een drankje in te plaatsen



Geen drank bij de apparatuur NEVER !

The Galaxy drive-in show is powered with an AD-sound system.

----------


## MatthiasB

dat vindt ik ook maar het gat is diepgenoeg voor enkel een flesje in te zetten

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## musicjohn

Dan nog, blijft link !

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

EDIT door de mod: geen gifjes in handtekeningen AUB

----------


## timescape

Sorry Peter Jan,

dan zit ik in de war met JakobJan. Die gebruikt dan dus het LightJockey systeem. 

Off-topic: soory mod, wist niet dat je geen gifjes mocht gebruiken in je handtekening. Werd al wel een rage he ! MusicJohn was er ook al aan begonnen zag ik wel....
On-topic:
Groet Jeroen

okee, dan maar geen handtekening....

----------


## MatthiasB

dit zou de kast worden juist de achterkant te zien van bij de dj 



heb dit effe getekend met paint

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## vic

he  mensen
dit heeft niet egt met het topic te maken maar ik merkte dat jullie het hadden over lichtcomputers en ik moet er nog steeds een kopen voor de aansturing van onze drive in (www.realisticfuture.tk sorry van de pop ups word aan gewerkt) tot nu toe lukte het altijd wel zonder dmx aansturingen mar nu hebben we er toch echt een nodig van wegen de aanschaf van  2 518 en 7 soundlab scans en 2 dmx barren word het toch echt lastig



greeetzz 



vic

----------


## Michael

> citaat: Dit hier is de geluids rubriek. We beschikken over een enorm vermogen aan geluid. We hebben zeker genoeg om een zaal van 350 man goed te vullen! Ook voor kleinere feesten is ons geluid geschikt, omdat we natuurlijk niet al het geluid altijd mee hoeven te nemen. Dit is ons geluid:




En dan vooral naar de prachtige AD neocraft Arrays kijken he.

Sorry ik kon het niet laten maar wil je mij vertellen hoe jij een zaal met 350 man hiermee wilt voorzien van fatsoenlijk geluid?<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle> 



> citaat: www.realisticfuture.tk

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo weer,

onderwerp weer even uit de kast gehaald, de Timescape drive-in show heeft weer een leuke show gedaan waarvan de foto's te vinden zijn in het productie forum dit keer. Om de mensen die meer naar het drive in show forum kijken het ook te laten zien, hier even een fototje:



De rest van de foto's dus in het productieforum !!

Groeten, Joris

----------


## Stefke

Om nog even te reageren op de begin foto's.

Ziet er helemaal zuper uit!!!

Ik heb vroeger ook nog gewerkt met zo'n heel meubel, maar ben er uiteindelijk vanafgestapt.  Je sleurt uiteindelijk toch een hele hoop lege kist mee.

Ik werk nu gewoon met losse flightcases op een tafel, veel beter voor m'n rug, niet zo mooi, maar de meeste gasten kijken daar toch niet naar.  

Leuk licht, goeie klank en de juiste muziek vinden ze toch nog het belangrijkst.

Hiermee bedoel ik niet dat je zomaar moet afkomen met afgeragd materiaal dat nog in geen 50 jaar nog eens verf heeft gezien of met allerhande bossen kabels die her en der in het zicht hangen.

Maar nogmaals, een zeer nette opstelling en het heeft zeker een voordeel als handelsmerk!

----------

